# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  6 اشتباه وحشتناك در SQL Server 2012

## in_chand_nafar

*فايل صوتي 6 اشتباه وحشتناك در SQL Server 2012 را از لينك زير دانلود كنيد:*

*http://nikamooz.com/index.php?option...d=2&Itemid=270*

مدتی بود که لینک دانلود مشکل داشت. که با همکاری دوستان مشکل رفع گردید

----------

